# Daddario EXL vs daddario NYXL?



## vejichan (Feb 22, 2017)

Which do you guys like? 

1 NYXL set= 3 EXL set

is it worth it?


----------



## TedEH (Feb 22, 2017)

I tried a NYXL set a while ago and while it was a perfectly good set of strings, I didn't feel like it was better enough to justify the higher price. YMMV


----------



## budda (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you want longer life or not? That's basically what it comes down to. No one can decide for you if the value of the NYXL is worth double (or triple) the EXL's.

Also here in Ontario the cost of 1 NYXL is the cost of two EXL's, not sure how you're getting so heavily screwed on price there.


----------



## themodestmatt (Feb 22, 2017)

The tuning stability is slightly better, they feel exactly the same, it was hard to tell if they sounded different because I was going from an old set of XL to NYXL.


----------



## bnzboy (Feb 22, 2017)

I felt like NYXL was brighter just a little bit. For now I am testing out NYXL 10s but before trying out other gauges


----------



## vejichan (Feb 22, 2017)

TedEH said:


> I tried a NYXL set a while ago and while it was a perfectly good set of strings, I didn't feel like it was better enough to justify the higher price. YMMV



right now its 3 sets exl for 10$


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 22, 2017)

IMO they are a better string all around. I used the EJ21's and 22's exclusively for years.


The NYXL's are the top tier product from them.


----------



## cmtd (Feb 22, 2017)

budda said:


> Do you want longer life or not? That's basically what it comes down to. No one can decide for you if the value of the NYXL is worth double (or triple) the EXL's.



^This

I think NYXL's are a slightly brighter string. However to my ears they retain their brightness significantly longer than EXL's. I'll buy the NYXL's from time to time, but the main reason I don't exclusively buy NYXL is because of the significantly higher price.


----------



## Djep (Feb 22, 2017)

Definately better than exl I used in 6-stringers. Now I got new 8-string and fitted it with nyxl. Feels tad better than ernie ball slinkeys and even better compared to exl.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2017)

I've not tried the EXL's but a fresh set of NYXL's is consistently the best my guitar ever sounds. It sounds absolutely incredible for about three days and then 90% as good for about a month. I'd say they're worth it if you're trying to record. Digging it with them has the most awesome bitey stringy upper midrange I've heard. Kinda like the brightness you get off of picking hard with an acoustic with a thick pick.


----------



## Soya (Feb 22, 2017)

I think they're worth it, retain their original tone much longer, and I've noticed much greater tuning stability. I put a set of nyxl on my Strandberg and didn't have to retune it for almost a month.


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 22, 2017)

I have NYXL on all my guitars except my 9 string. I find they sound better, hold tuning better and last longer. For me they are totally worth it.


----------

